# Thought you guys might enjoy this. I was born a Calvinist!



## PuritanCovenanter (Feb 22, 2013)

I was born a Calvinist. LOL. | RPCNA Covenanter

I kind of wrote a semi funny and serious blog. It starts out like this...



> One of my most memorable days was when I was told My Pastor Joseph Gwynn was a Calvinist. I figured I had better find out what kind of cult I was getting involved with because I had heard that any thing that ended with an ism (Calvinism) was a non-Christian cult such as Buddhism Hinduism, Mormonism, Seventh Day Adventism, etc. I figured I had better find out so that I didn’t get caught up in something that would have me passing out flowers at the local airport. LOL.



Enjoy and be encouraged


----------



## Branson (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, I enjoyed. I got a good laugh from spongebob too!


----------



## DMcFadden (Feb 22, 2013)

> I figured I had better find out what kind of cult I was getting involved with because I had heard that any thing that ended with an ism (Calvinism) was a non-Christian cult such as Buddhism Hinduism, Mormonism, Seventh Day Adventism, etc.



ism = non-Christian?

AntionomianISM
BarthianISM
CommunISM
DeonstructionISM
EgalitarianISM
FeminISM
FundamentalISM
ImpressionISM
KJV OnlyISM
LegalISM
LiberalISM
MarxISM
ModernISM
PostmodernISM
RomanticISM

AND . . .
PresbyterianISM and PuritanISM?


----------



## AndrewOfCymru (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks, Randy!

When reading, I was reminded of the time when I became aware of the terms "election" and "doctrines of grace". I was having a conversation with an Arminian friend and we started talking about "election" as defined in the back of McArthur's study bible. To me it made perfect sense. As you said, "The Bible Tells Me So". To my friend, it wasn't quite so clear and, as one might imagine, caused him great concern. My friend is still an Arminian, but from that point forward I could call myself a Calvinist.


----------



## Rich Koster (Feb 22, 2013)

DMcFadden said:


> > I figured I had better find out what kind of cult I was getting involved with because I had heard that any thing that ended with an ism (Calvinism) was a non-Christian cult such as Buddhism Hinduism, Mormonism, Seventh Day Adventism, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't forget Monergism


----------



## jandrusk (Feb 22, 2013)

Dictionary definition of ism - A distinctive practice, system, or philosophy, typically a political ideology or an artistic movement.


----------

